# Philippine Angel



## happy1912

Can anybody help me with translating these two words into Tagalog? I need help this week. I am going to meet my girl and she is my angel. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## niernier

Philippine Angel -> Anghel na Filipina

That's a cute name if you would ask me.


----------



## mataripis

Marikit na Paraluman.


----------

